# Look what I got!! Pic Heavy!!



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Isn't he something!!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Yes he is! Is that one of Stacey's? He looks familiar.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Cute! Congrats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup she picked him up this morning.  Thats End of The Line Buckeye Pete (Formally just Buckeye but she wanted to add the Pete)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought so cute!! So very handsome, he'll throw some handsome kids!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I excited he stays a buck - this boy is LONG and correct. And the fact that he has some strange facial markings for his color makes me want to see what he throws. Be interesting if he is only expressing a small amount of a buckskin or cou clair pattern and throws it. I was telling Randi its possible.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

gorgeous!

That is so cool to sell a goat on here and be able to keep tabs on it as it grows-I like that idea!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yup! That's Buckeye Pete. I put him in with the little girls but he wanted out. He kept crying and Mommy kept answering so I put him in with her. Now they are both happy. :lovey: hlala:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: 
I am sure you will be happy with him!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow you got his mom also?!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's too cute! Congrats Randi! And I love the name!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is very Handsome indeed...congrats....  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> That is so cool to sell a goat on here and be able to keep tabs on it as it grows-I like that idea!


Me too, it's good on both sides, because I have great mentors.

I think he's all that.....so correct, so bold, broad and stretched!

I didn't get mom. Mommy is my herd queen. She was in the other pen.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no she has a goat named or called Mommy


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a lovely buck! He's very good looking! Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Randi...he IS a good looking boy!! :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah ha a Mommy not his Mommy. :wink: :laugh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He does look awesome! What a handsome boy


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I was afraid he would get batted around by the girls since he's half the size of my tiniest baby. But when I walked into the pen this morning, Mommy was still locked in the inner pen and Pete was chasing Namu (one of my big girls) all over the pen. :laugh: He is going to be one sure bucky boy!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats Randi! He's cute and so unusal looking with the markings on his face. I can see why you're excited!


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

ooooooooh    i love him very beautiful i am happy that you got yourself a new buck i am very sorry about your buck :hug: he IS something :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW! He's beautiful! Congrats! Love his color! :lovey:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Congrats! I think you are going to be a very happy person come kidding time. :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I am grinning from ear to ear! :greengrin:


----------

